
Installing PHP, Apache2 and nginx for faster websites - jfoucher
http://jfoucher.com/2012/04/installing-apache-php-and-nginx-for-faster-websites.html
======
tzaman
Not a bad start, but you can easily drop Apache2 for even better performance.
You should use php-fpm (FastCGI Process Manager) instead mod_php. Installing
is a breeze too.

~~~
jfoucher
Sure, but the whole point was to not convert hundreds of rewrite rules,
htaccess redirects and basic authentication configuration to the nginx format.

